# Florida Keys



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Finally decided to head to the Keys Easter break. Anyone have any experience with the campgrounds? It sounds like Sugarloaf Key KOA lost most of their shade in the hurricanes last year so we're leaning toward either Fiesta Key KOA or Sunshine Key. It's a tough call and I hate to drive all that way and not be happy with the sites.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Are you looking at private or state camgrounds?

Do you want to go all they way down to Key West?

We have stayed in the a few state parks along the way, but the only private we stayed at was in Key Largo. 
Can provide specifics is desired.

Jared


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> Are you looking at private or state camgrounds?
> 
> Do you want to go all they way down to Key West?
> 
> ...


I'm the full hookup type so I usually stay away from the State Parks. I'd love details on the Key Largo deal. Thanks. It appears most of the campgrounds are set up for the snowbirds or permanent units and I'd rather not do that.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

RV Today on OLN channel just did a show about the Keys. 
They said the Keys are very RV friendly. The suggested to stay at some (can't remember the name) private resort on Key Largo. Key West can be a day trip in that it is a 2hr drive away.

We may do a Key trip in October when the kids are out of school for a week.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My daughters godparents went here back in February, the week his kids were out of school. He said it was great. Looks a little pricey but.....

Blue Water Key

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

nascar,

The best advice I can give for camping in the Keys is... Find a way to stay! sunny 
If I had that camping option available, it would be REALLY hard to come home!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

For future campers I found this deal but they are booked for my time period. Just what I was looking for too.








http://www.keylargokampground.com/index.html


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> For future campers I found this deal but they are booked for my time period. Just what I was looking for too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a great campground.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have stayed at 
American Outdoors RV Resort
97450 Overseas Hwy.; Key Largo (305) 852-8054

Nice beach and secluded spots. They change from daily to seasonal some time in April so I would call for more details. Most of my stays in the Keys have been at the State Parks - very nice if you can go without sewer.

http://www.islamoradasportfishing.com/stay.htm#Camping

Another source for campgrounds.

Jared


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> Finally decided to head to the Keys Easter break. Anyone have any experience with the campgrounds? It sounds like Sugarloaf Key KOA lost most of their shade in the hurricanes last year so we're leaning toward either Fiesta Key KOA or Sunshine Key. It's a tough call and I hate to drive all that way and not be happy with the sites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We spent a week in the Keys 2 summers ago and loved it!! First three nights at John Pennekamp state park where we went on a glass bottom boat over the coral reef--neat! The kids loved it. Next 5 nights at Bahia Honda State Park and by far one of the most gorgeous sites we have ever had. Sites right on the ocean, a tropical paradise beach and great hiking. We drove to Key West for the day and loved it---definately a must. You can rent scooters to get around the town(we couldn't because we have 4 kids). Sunset at the pier is a must (our kids loved the Catman and still talk about him), drinks at Sloppy Joe's is a must too...lots going on and a really neat town. Watch out for the ants though. Have a great time!!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Sad news from the Keys. The Fiesta Key campground is in the process of being sold. They are only taking reservations through the end of this year and then come the bulldozers. Another condo project in the works. We almost fell into the condo trap but just couldn't give up on the idea of camping down there. I found a great deal on a last minute condo booking where the owner was willing to take half price for the unit which put the cost within $100 of what we'll pay for camping. I should take it from the economic standpoint as it'll cost me a fortune to tow 2,200 miles round trip. I just can't leave her home plus there's nothing like your own bed and kitchen right? The added bonus of being able to stop at a rest stop and picnic instead of fast food all the way down pushed me in that direction not to mention the ease of packing. Clothes in the closet and food in the pantry. No worries mate!







time.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Key West can be a day trip in that it is a 2hr drive away.


From where? From here, it's only 1708 miles!









Mark


----------

